# Tracking



## GWEndlessDuel (Apr 15, 2010)

This isn't exactly an issue with ShopTemp obviously but I was wondering if anybody in the U.S. that has had something shipped from HK before could give me a little input. I ordered an Acekard 2i about the 7th from Shoptemp and shipped out and went in the tracking system by the 8th. A few days later HK's registered air mail tracking said it was shipped out of hong kong and since the 11th this has shown up on USPS.com's tracking. It's the 15th as of now here. 



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Label/Receipt Number: RB30 (EDITED OUT) K
> Service(s): Registered Mail™
> Status: Origin Post is Preparing Shipment
> 
> ...



Should I be concerned? I've used USPS with tracking before and I know they're not exactly quick on the ball as far as information relaying goes (i've gotten items that hadn't said it even reached my city until a day after I got the thing already) but I'm just wondering if there's a problem here. Sorry for the shitty grammar right now by the way, my girlfriend is talking my ear off on the phone while i'm trying to get this topic out of the way so i dont forget later and I can barely think straight.


----------



## hunnymonster (Apr 15, 2010)

It's possibly the same as here - if I ship something that is tracked via Royal Mail internally I get to see where it is up to the point it's signed for and the signature in 48 hours.

If I send using the equivalent international service, I get to see when it was last in Royal Mail's hands - the last line is always "HANDED TO DESTINATION MAIL SERVICE FOR DELIVERY". It is then no longer trackable online. It can be tracked by calling the RM service centre and still gets a signature on delivery.


----------



## 222222 (Apr 15, 2010)

banning me just gives you more work doesn't it Jesse Eisenberg


----------



## GWEndlessDuel (Apr 16, 2010)

Good to know then, thanks for the input. (both of you)


----------

